# Medal of Honor Allied Assault won't load....



## noob (Dec 29, 2004)

I have built a new PC and I want to load my MOH series games (Allied Assault, Spearhead and Breakthrough) onto this thing. When I try to install Allied Assault I get a message indicating 'code_exe.' and 'parameter incorrect - registration number incorrect'. I am running XP Pro and I had previously installed (and registered) Medal of Honor Pacific Assault onto this PC. The other MOH games had been previously installed on my old PC, but never registered. I'm thinking that installing and registering the Pacific Assault game has somehow screwed-up my ability to install the Allied Assault game. I un-installed the Pacific Assault game and tried to install Allied Assault but I still get the same problem. So far no help from EA support. Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------

